# help getting udev-mount-assist on boot for sdhc /tmp & /home

## stardotstar

Right, so I want to mount my /home and /tmp  during boot on my 8G SDHC solid state disk in an internal cardreader slot on boot - (eeePC)

In order to do this I figured I would best use udev rules so that if I have a memory stick in somewhere else it won't get mixed up.

That rule works fine and the 3 partitions on that sdhc are always found and allocated:

/dev/sd? /dev/sdhc

/dev/sd?1 /dev/sdhc1

/dev/sd?2 /dev/sdhc2

/dev/sd?3 /dev/sdhc3

instance:

```
mineeepc ~ # ls -l /dev/sdh*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May  9 08:42 /dev/sdhc -> sdb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 May  9 08:42 /dev/sdhc1 -> sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 May  9 08:42 /dev/sdhc2 -> sdb2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 May  9 08:42 /dev/sdhc3 -> sdb3

mineeepc ~ # 

```

(in fact sdb is usually the place it will be but sometimes it gets bumped to c or even d if I have a usb stick in a port (usually the rescueUSB  :Wink: 

so the rules file I have is this:

```
mineeepc ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules 

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="146030377350", KERNEL=="sd?", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="sdhc"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="146030377350", KERNEL=="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="sdhc1"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="146030377350", KERNEL=="sd?2", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="sdhc2"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="146030377350", KERNEL=="sd?3", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="sdhc3"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="100", ATTRS{manufacturer}=="Myson Century, Inc.", ATTRS{product}=="USB Mass Storage Device", KERNEL=="sd?2", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="bindport"

# mount block device when added

#SUBSYSTEMS=="block", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/mount-device.sh /dev/%k"

mineeepc ~ # 

```

You can see the other drive I detect upon plugging in order to mount portage for maintenance.

I think the problem I have is that udev doesn't see a kernel /dev/sd* name early enough to find the disk and make the association so that the fstab fails to mount the local filesystems on that disk on boot:

```
/dev/sdhc3      /home      ext3      auto,noatime  0 2

/dev/sdhc1      /tmp      ext3      auto,noatime 0 2

```

and yet when I go through the messages 

```
May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 15954944 512-byte hardware sectors (8169 MB)

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 15954944 512-byte hardware sectors (8169 MB)

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc usb-storage: device scan complete

```

immediately preceeds this sort of udev info:

```
May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sysfs: duplicate filename 'vcs1' can not be created

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc kobject_add failed for vcs1 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc Pid: 460, comm: udevd Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r4_eeePC_fr #1

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc [<c0198e57>]  [<c0198d25>]  [<c01fc86f>]  [<c0198b1c>]  [<c01fcea3>]  [<c01b0044>]  [<c01b4dc0>]  [<c01ab7f4>]  [<c01478c6>]  [<c0147805>]  [<c014457

7>]  [<c014469d>]  [<c01446de>]  [<c0144454>]  [<c0144729>]  [<c01447e3>]  [<c0103ae6>]  [<c0290000>]  =======================

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc sysfs: duplicate filename 'vcsa1' can not be created

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc kobject_add failed for vcsa1 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc Pid: 460, comm: udevd Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r4_eeePC_fr #1

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc [<c0198e57>]  [<c0198d25>]  [<c01fc86f>]  [<c0198b1c>]  [<c01fcea3>]  [<c01b0079>]  [<c01b4dc0>]  [<c01ab7f4>]  [<c01478c6>]  [<c0147805>]  [<c014457

7>]  [<c014469d>]  [<c01446de>]  [<c0144454>]  [<c0144729>]  [<c01447e3>]  [<c0103ae6>]  [<c0290000>]  =======================

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc udevd[460]: msg_queue_insert: seq 685 queued, 'add' 'vc'

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc udevd-event[1619]: udev_rules_get_name: no node name set, will use kernel name 'vcs2'

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc udevd-event[1619]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/\x2fdevices\x2fvirtual\x2fvc\x2fvcs2: No such file or directory

May  9 08:42:18 mineeepc udevd-event[1619]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/vcs2', major=7, minor=2, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5
```

not sure if that is a problem 

but when I grep my drive id in messages I cant see any hits from today - or yesterday!

```
mineeepc ~ # less /var/log/messages | grep 146030377350May  7 02:22:46 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: run_program: '/lib/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_SERIAL=USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0'

May  7 02:22:46 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: run_program: '/lib/udev/usb_id' (stdout) 'ID_SERIAL_SHORT=146030377350'

May  7 02:22:46 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0'

May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: name_index: removing index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0/\x2fblock\x2fsdb'

May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: name_index: creating index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0/\x2fblock\x2fsdb'

May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0' of '/block/sdb'

May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0'

May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: update_link: found 1 devices with name 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0'May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: update_link: found '/block/sdb' for 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0'

May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: update_link: 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0' with target 'sdb' has the highest priority 0, create itMay  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: node_symlink: found existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0'

May  7 02:22:47 mineeepc udevd-event[27021]: node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0' to '../../sdb'

May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1'

May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: name_index: removing index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1/\x2fblock\x2fsdb\x2fsdb1'

May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: name_index: creating index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1/\x2fblock\x2fsdb\x2fsdb1'

May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2'May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1' of '/block/sdb/sdb1'

May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1'May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: update_link: found 1 devices with name 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1'

May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: update_link: found '/block/sdb/sdb1' for 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1'May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: update_link: 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1' with target 'sdb1' has the highest priority 0, create itMay  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: node_symlink: found existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1'

May  7 02:22:49 mineeepc udevd-event[27519]: node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part1' to '../../sdb1'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: name_index: removing index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2/\x2fblock\x2fsdb\x2fsdb2'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: name_index: creating index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2/\x2fblock\x2fsdb\x2fsdb2'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: udev_rules_get_name: add symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3'May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2' of '/block/sdb/sdb2'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2'May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: update_link: found 1 devices with name 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: update_link: found '/block/sdb/sdb2' for 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2'May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: update_link: 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2' with target 'sdb2' has the highest priority 0, create itMay  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: node_symlink: found existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27530]: node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part2' to '../../sdb2'May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: name_index: removing index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3/\x2fblock\x2fsdb\x2fsdb3'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: name_index: creating index: '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3/\x2fblock\x2fsdb\x2fsdb3'May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: udev_node_update_symlinks: update symlink 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3' of '/block/sdb/sdb3'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: udev_db_get_devices_by_name: found index directory '/dev/.udev/names/disk\x2fby-id\x2fusb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: update_link: found 1 devices with name 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: update_link: found '/block/sdb/sdb3' for 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: update_link: 'disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3' with target 'sdb3' has the highest priority 0, create it

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: node_symlink: found existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3'

May  7 02:22:50 mineeepc udevd-event[27540]: node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/usb-USB2.0_CardReader_SD0_146030377350-0:0-part3' to '../../sdb3'

```

dmesg may be more concise but does not show the message I see on boot about file systems failing to mount.

```
mineeepc log # dmesg

MD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 630.076 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 508312k/515584k available (1628k kernel code, 6840k reserved, 509k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff7000 - 0xfffff000   (  32 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0000000 - 0xffff5000   ( 511 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdf780000   ( 503 MB)

      .init : 0xc031a000 - 0xc033e000   ( 144 kB)

      .data : 0xc0297256 - 0xc031668c   ( 509 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0297256   (1628 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1261.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=6305842)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002040 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor          900MHz stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0ca8)

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x18, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P6._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0x1f7fffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fbf00000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f8000000-fbefffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f6ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (off-line)

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/virtual/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (46 C)

loop: module loaded

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ata2.00: ATA-4: SILICONMOTION SM223AC, , max UDMA/66

ata2.00: 7815024 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

ata2.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SILICONMOTION SM n/a  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 7815024 512-byte hardware sectors (4001 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 7815024 512-byte hardware sectors (4001 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 3, io mem 0xf7eb7c00

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -332690947 ns)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 3, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 7, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 5, io base 0x0000e880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: PS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.0.4

Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB2.0   CardReader SD0   0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 15954944 512-byte hardware sectors (8169 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 15954944 512-byte hardware sectors (8169 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sysfs: duplicate filename 'vcs1' can not be created

kobject_add failed for vcs1 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

Pid: 460, comm: udevd Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r4_eeePC_fr #1

 [<c0198e57>]  [<c0198d25>]  [<c01fc86f>]  [<c0198b1c>]  [<c01fcea3>]  [<c01b0044>]  [<c01b4dc0>]  [<c01ab7f4>]  [<c01478c6>]  [<c0147805>]  [<c0144577>]  [<c014469d>]  [<c01446de>]  [<c0144454>]  [<c0144729>]  [<c01447e3>]  [<c0103ae6>]  [<c0290000>]  =======================

sysfs: duplicate filename 'vcsa1' can not be created

kobject_add failed for vcsa1 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

Pid: 460, comm: udevd Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r4_eeePC_fr #1

 [<c0198e57>]  [<c0198d25>]  [<c01fc86f>]  [<c0198b1c>]  [<c01fcea3>]  [<c01b0079>]  [<c01b4dc0>]  [<c01ab7f4>]  [<c01478c6>]  [<c0147805>]  [<c0144577>]  [<c014469d>]  [<c01446de>]  [<c0144454>]  [<c0144729>]  [<c01447e3>]  [<c0103ae6>]  [<c0290000>]  =======================

atl2: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  MK1031GAS        AA20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 14 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 14 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

mineeepc log # 

```

If anyone can help me work out how to ensure that my internal-slot solid-state-disk gets mounted on every boot for /home and /tmp (and the swap but that is not a great concern - it hardly needs it or ever uses it) regardless of the devices inserted in the usb.

When all is happily mounted the mtab looks like this:

```
mineeepc log # cat /etc/mtab

/dev/sda2 / ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

/dev/sdc2 /mnt/usbhdd ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

/mnt/usbhdd/maint/bindport /usr/portage none rw,bind,noatime 0 0

/mnt/usbhdd/maint/bindlport /usr/local/portage none rw,bind,noatime 0 0

/mnt/usbhdd/maint/bindvartmp /var/tmp none rw,bind,noatime 0 0

```

Help appreciated guys

Will

----------

## stardotstar

Hi all,

not really any further down the line to fixing this but I do now know the following:

it may be a "slowusb" thing because:

when I take the fstab mount directive from being the udev created one and make it the default drive letter that the sdhc gets if nothing else is plugged in then it still fails to mount at boot - but after logging in I can just execute:

mount /home

mount /tmp

and it has no complaints.

The same thing appears to be happening at the stage where the udev rules are processed and sdhc is created - it may not be online yet...

still looking for suggestions  :Smile: 

Will

----------

